# Anyone got healthy cattle to sell?



## mattbecks (6 mo ago)

If you got healthy cattles for sale, hit me up ASAP and let's discuss further. 
Shoot me an email right away on [email protected] . I will be waiting...


----------



## MontanaBredRancher (Apr 12, 2021)

Hello,
you should add to your post the breed you would like, meat or dairy, the type (bred heifer, cow/calf pairs, bulls, etc), and *your location.*
Correct me if I am wrong, but your flag is the Nigerian flag?


----------

